
Geek CAPTCHA - mirimir
https://lists.cpunks.org/pipermail/cypherpunks/attachments/20180714/7e76a517/attachment-0001.jpg
======
mirimir
From a post by Steven Schear.

[https://lists.cpunks.org/pipermail/cypherpunks/2018-July/042...](https://lists.cpunks.org/pipermail/cypherpunks/2018-July/042596.html)

~~~
mtmail
Original source from last week might be
[https://twitter.com/changelog/status/1015234147307188225](https://twitter.com/changelog/status/1015234147307188225)

~~~
mirimir
Thanks. I searched the file name, and got nothing.

Google image search yielded a bunch of hits. And that tweet seems to be the
oldest. How did you find it?

